# Flight sims?



## endian (Mar 16, 2001)

anyone know any good downloadable flight simulator type game demos? i just got a joystick & want to try it out (it's ok if the games are os9 - the stick doesnt have osx drivers anyway)


----------



## Tigger (Mar 17, 2001)

Look at http://www.macgamefiles.com

They have everything about games for download.
There is a extra section for demos,  and there also for sims.

You might take a look at *Decent 3*, which does look pretty good, and you should also check out the game *Terminus*, which is a game like the old Epic (perhaps you happen to know that?)

The direct link for sim-demos-section at Macgamefiles:
http://www.macgamefiles.com/main.taf?cat=1&sub=104
Have fun!


----------



## endian (Mar 18, 2001)

Thanks! I just ordered Terminus 

The name of the game is Elite, and I spent most of my 14th & 15th years playing it... never did get to Elite status though. I was at Deadly for a long time, then the return key on my C-128 broke, which made it somewhat difficult to load the game.

I did finish all the Navy missions though.

Now if only someone would do a version of The Sentry...

Right on Commander!


----------



## dlkwnt (Mar 22, 2001)

I would try X-Plane, it's probably the best flight sim you'll ever see. It's got great opengl support. Check it out at http://www.x-plane.com

they had a demo the last time I checked...


----------



## JSR COUT (Mar 29, 2001)

F-18 hornet is good.  Last year I bough Fly!, what a piece of crap...


----------

